
Computational Complexity: David Johnson (1945-2016) - ehudla
http://blog.computationalcomplexity.org/2016/03/david-johnson-1945-2016.html?m=1
======
ehudla
Again, the passing of one of CS heroes. /Computers and Intractability/ was one
of the first CS books I bought. The anecdote they open with, about coming to
your boss claiming "I can't find an efficient algorithm, I guess I'm just too
dumb" (as opposed to proving that the problem is NP-complete: "i can't find an
efficient algorithm, but neither can all these famous people") is still one of
my favorite teaching stories.

